# Hopedale La report



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Well guy's the last several days have been outstanding fishing in different weather conditions each day from windy to calm high tide no tide and low water. Does not matter it is that time of year and the trout and redfish are migratiung into the marshes for the fall and feeding getting ready for the winter. The fishig will be great all the way to Christmas until things get too cold. Hey the pictures say it all happy anglers catching lots of fish, Come down and I will put you on them and put you in the pictures.

CAPT. GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
985-640-0569
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats on some great trips, I need to make my way back over there soon.
Tight lines


----------

